# Powershift transmission



## Stripped gear (Dec 8, 2020)

I am looking to buy a used toro powershift transmission I have 2 machines that 1st gear is stripped and toro stopped making the part #68-4310 the only one I can find is on ebay and the person knows its discontinued so they are selling it for 120.00 crazy any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF

we have a few members still running those old strong machines toro made. yet the issue is yes toro is running out of many parts for them are no longer available NLA leaving owners to look for what is needed . most of the time at 2 and 3 times the value
personally i gave up on my own 97 824 ps 3 years ago due the parts issues, the newer machines are easier on our older worn body's something a powershift never was .

good luck


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Cap you might be on to something. It's kinda fun to keep running these old tanks but maybe a move to something a bit less complex and lighter is a better plan. Maybe the OP should sell the 2 he has for parts now as he will get the most money and buy something else. Gotta know when to fold em'


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

it is a lot of fun to keep them running, yet NLA is becoming more and more common, turning to ebay helps but not at 3 plus times what the price was right from toro a few years ago, 
5 years ago i had already obtained a parts machine to get a trans, personally i found it easier to get parts for my 1965 10 hp cub cadet lawn tractor than a 1997 824 PS 
powershifts are work horses without any doubt, but as with anything that time sometimes comes to retiring something we love .


----------

